# 64 Impala SS Steering Column



## NorCalBoriquen

Yes I have another question...

I want yo get a tilt steeting wheel colunn and was wondering what model and other years would fit a 64 impala ss? I know it has to be for a floor shift and I know 63 impala would work but what about 62 or 65, 66, 67? 
The steering wheel column I have had two inches of play from the bar that attached on the steering wheel so eventually the lower piece that goes from the power steering pump to the shaft just broke. I don't feel safe with my current one and I don't know how to rebuild it (the part where the bearing and grease seems hard) so I thought maybe I can replace Witt another if I see one hella cheap. 
Or would yiu suggest just rebuilding the one I have and if so is it easy to do?


----------



## dameon

this would i would do call up these guys and ask if they have a black steering column. from what i have read tilt columns 63 64 are not a dirct bolt on you need the hole steering linkage. they might have solved this install issue. the price tag is horriable but it might be less non chrome.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ididit-1963-64-Chevy-Impala-Chrome-Tilt-Steering-Column-1120670020-FREE-SHIPPING-/260868284921?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cbcf621f9&vxp=mtr


----------



## dameon

if yours is already set up for tilt fight these animals for this column. they turn up from time to time on ebay i believe the 63 64 corvette is the same but the price tag is crazy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-GM-1963-1964-Chevrolet-Impala-Belair-Automatic-Tilt-Steering-Column-/140876176408?pt=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1964%7CModel%3AImpala&hash=item20ccdfdc18&vxp=mtr


----------



## NorCalBoriquen

Tell me about it, these steering columns are very pricey. I often check Craigslist but mainly see people parting out 65 and up Impalas. 
The one I currently have doesn't have tilt which is ok with me but it would be nice to have. 
Is rebuilding a non tilt stock column from top to bottom hard to do? I was able to remove it ok but there was sonething wrong with it that caused lots of play. When sitting in the driver seat I was able to pull the steering wheel forward about 2 inches. That was one and main reason why I took it off.


----------



## dameon

find a hotrod shop they can put a tilt column in your ride for cheap they do this to shit out the 40's, impalas are joke to them. you just have to look around for a good shop they locate thing fast and know about junkyards on privete propertys


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Find an og 63 64 tilt. It will bolt right in. Make sure you get the steering shaft with it that goes under the hood. It is a tilt only part.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen

What if I want to rebuild my old one, is it easy? I guess the part I get nervous about is where the signal goes and the bearing area.


----------



## dameon

your going to need parts. my advise is find someone that works on older cars. old timers are getting hard to find. just remove you column and have them do the work.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen

I already removed the column but not sure what parts I need. I don't even know the name of any of the parts. I know I need a signal switch but that's about it. 
I have been looking on eBay and seen a lower bearing and cancel switch but when I removed mine I didn't see a bearing or cancel switch.


----------



## dameon

theres companys that sell after market items but you need to find them and call 

http://www.lategreatchevy.com/catal...m_guid=1-_-100000000000000099135-_-8942288921


----------



## slo

Call Angel. guys a pro at em. 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ring-full-rebuilt-1963-1970-tilt-columns.html


----------



## NorCalBoriquen

slo said:


> Call Angel. guys a pro at em.
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...ring-full-rebuilt-1963-1970-tilt-columns.html


Thanks for the info, I just called him and left a message. I think he is located to far from me, not surer where 626 area code is at. I will see what happens.


----------



## NorCalBoriquen

Does anyone know if a 65 Impala steering wheel column would fit on a 64? I seen a nice tilt one online for cheap.


----------



## dameon

i say no, when it comes to steering columns same year is the best way to go. what you could do is look for a column 65 local then you could examine it better. things to look for the plugn wiring, over all size and staft end. i just got fucked on 79 caprice thinking it would fit a 77 caprice tail shaft is drift


----------



## dameon

also another option is just buy the 65 tilt and if you can't get it to fit resale it


----------



## Firefly

In '62 tilt wasn't offered, 63 is the first year for tilt. 63 and 64 are the same. 65 is a different column.

So like mentioned a few times before, look for a 63-64 tilt column for a floor shift car.


----------



## angel1954

dameon said:


> if yours is already set up for tilt fight these animals for this column. they turn up from time to time on ebay i believe the 63 64 corvette is the same but the price tag is crazy
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-GM...1964|Model:Impala&hash=item20ccdfdc18&vxp=mtr


i see tilts on ebay to, i pay up to 500.00 needing work if you dont work on them just buy one from some one that sell them redone becouse it is a lot of work this tilt on ebay needs a lot of work and is missing a lot of parts and tilt parts are tilt parts only its at 305.00+shipping and about 400.00 in missing parts and its cut at the lower and you can make a 65-66 tilt fit a 63-64 but it cost money to make it the two pic are 65-66 tilts that i made into 63-64


----------



## dameon

^^thanks fot the info i do columns but mostly just 70's 80's and just swap parts and rekey. theres a lot that goes into those nasty things


----------



## NorCalBoriquen

Does anyone know if there is suppose to be a bracket securing the column to the firewall on the non tilt or is it held by the ruber seal?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Its secured under the.dash


----------

